# vrouwelijk/mannelijk



## awanzi

Dag iedereen!

Ik vroeg me af of jullie Nederlandstaligen tips hebben om vrouwelijke/mannelijke woorden te leren herkennen!

Ik vind verkeerd om altijd "hem" te gebruiken, ook al mijn leerares zo heeft gezegd...

She said that only old people still know if a "stoel" is v. or m., but I don't believe it!

Beetje hulp a.u.b! 

Ps: dankje voor mijn fouten te verbeteren...


----------



## Freston

Awanzi said:
			
		

> Dag iedereen!
> 
> Ik vroeg me af of jullie Nederlandstaligen tips hebben om vrouwelijke/mannelijke woorden te leren herkennen!


Ja, een woordenboek. If you write a letter you can use a dictionary. En anders kan je de mannelijke vorm gebruiken.



			
				Awanzi said:
			
		

> Ik vind het verkeerd om altijd "hem" te gebruiken, ook al heeft mijn leerares het zo gezegd.





			
				Awanzi said:
			
		

> She said that only old people still know if a "stoel" is v. or m., but I don't believe it!


 Well, she is right in a sense. Official language does differentiate between masculine and feminine words, but I don't know the gender of 'stoel' either.



			
				Awanzi said:
			
		

> Ps: dank je voor het verbeteren van mijn fouten te


 Geen dank!


----------



## jonquiliser

Hallo! Ik kan je niet veel helpen, ik ben ook an 't leren! Ik was in Vlaanderen (West-Vlaanderen) bijna zeven jaar geleden, en heb helaas zoweel vergeten. Dit van de geslachten wiste ik en elk geval nooit goed, ik heb een vage herinnering dat mijn leraars iets vergelijken zouden hebben gezegd om altijd hem te gebruiken. Hier kun je en elk geval zoeken: http://www.inventio.nl/genus/

Ciao!


----------



## awanzi

Weet je waarom? Want soms vind ik geen M of V (of "het") in mijn "Van Dale"...

Dan ben ik "confused"...


----------



## Joannes

awanzi said:


> Weet je waarom? Want soms vind ik geen M of V (of "het") in mijn "Van Dale"...
> 
> Dan ben ik "confused"...



Als je geen m/v vindt in het woordenboek moet je je eerst afvragen of het niet onzijdig is (met 'het'), maar ik neem aan dat je dat wel weet. Sommige woorden hebben niet echt een geslacht en het klopt dat het verschil aan het verdwijnen is.

De tip dan: in het Nederlands van het Brabants dialectgebied (komt ongeveer overeen met provincies Vlaams-Brabant, Antwerpen en Noord-Brabant in Nederland), maar meer en meer ook in de tussentaal die je op de Belgische Nederlandstalige televisie hoort, kan je het geslacht van een woord afleiden uit het onbepaald lidwoord.

Je kan dan namelijk zeggen: *ne man* of *nen boom* (mannelijk) maar niet **ne vrouw* of **ne koe* (vrouwelijk).

In Nederland is er inderdaad een tendens _de_-woorden standaard als mannelijk te beschouwen ("de koe, hij geeft melk") (vandaar ook de tip van je leerkracht), maar in Belgisch Nederlands is de situatie omgekeerd: daar kiest men standaard voor een vrouwelijk geslacht als het geslacht niet voor de hand ligt.


----------



## Freston

Als je het écht wilt weten, dan zegt de Wikipedia er iets over. In het kort, er zijn vier vormen:

M : Mannelijke woorden - - de - hem - zijn
V: Vrouwelijke woorden - - de - haar - haar
M/V Woorden die beide geslachten hebben - - de - hem/haar - zijn/haar
O: Woorden zonder geslacht. - - het - hem - zijn


Het is dus _de_ stoel, maar zijn het _haar_ poten?

Uit mijn werk weet ik dat het de directie _haar_ besluit is, maar dat de raad _zijn_ oordeel er over geeft. Het is letterlijk waar de enige die ik weet. En ik ben heel benieuwd of anderen daar wel op letten.



			
				Awanzi said:
			
		

> Weet je waarom? Want soms vind ik geen M of V (of "het") in mijn "Van Dale"...
> 
> Dan ben ik "confused"...



Zo in de war lijk je niet. Je Nederlands in deze post is perfect. Spreektaal dat wel, ik zou zo geen sollicitatiebrief schrijven. Maar spreektaal is belangrijker om te kunnen, ik zou niet graag een gesprek voeren met iemand die klinkt of hij een sollicitatiebrief opleest 

I decided to post in Dutch, as I thought it befitted the question. I'' be happy to translate it or parts of it if need be.


----------



## JanWillem

^To be honest, 'waarom?'-questions are answered with 'omdat', while 'want' comes after an earlier affirmative part of the sentence. E.g.  "ik ga naar bed, want ik ben moe." 'Omdat' can be used in both ways. Also note that 'omdat' and 'want' go with different order of the following words, e.g. "want ik ben moe" vs "omdat ik moe ben". 
Aangezien ik als newbie ook niet meer weet of het hier nu de bedoeling is in het Engels of Nederlands te praten, ga ik uit gemakzucht maar in het Nederlands verder. 

Over de geslachten; ik neem aan dat er wel enkele groepen woorden zijn met dezelfde uitgang waaruit je het geslacht kunt afleiden, maar dit geldt volgens mij voor de meeste woorden niet. Om eerlijk te zijn gebruik ik in ieder geval altijd "zijn" als bezittelijk voornaamwoord, behalve bij vrouwelijke personen natuurlijk. (Hoewel in het Twents voor beide geslachten de mannelijke voornaamwoorden worden gebruikt )


----------



## awanzi

Bedankt iedereen!

(voor jullie hulp en omdat jullie in het Nederlands hebben geantwoord)


----------

